
Duterte’s Drug War: Where's the Logic in 400 Deaths? - jister
http://www.thinkingpinoy.net/2016/07/dutertes-drug-war-wheres-logic-in-400.html#/page/1
======
aurizon
The drug deaths have shifted from our kids to the drug dealers, since the
people at that social interface know very well who the drug dealers are they
are well placed to take direct action. I prefer this, by a large margin.

